# Dickinson toolholders



## Suzuki4evr (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi guys. 

You know how you never have enough toolholders?...............................so I made 10

I guess it will still not be enough, but it will make a big difference. I started with a piece of mild steel 600mm×45mm×115mm and machined the sides to get it parallel.








I then milled out the middle to depth for the clamping section, 






 but.............something went wrong. I milled one half and when I started the other half, I noticed that on the first half the mill must have started to come loose an dug in slowly so it went deeper than intended. It would not have made a difference, but I just couldn't leave it like that and after chopping the material up in the right lengths, I welded it up and machined it again. Thats just the way it had to be done. I then had to cross my "T's" (get it?), by using the 8mm T slott cutter,but I completely forgot to take pics of this. 




The next blunder was not mine and I was not happy about it at all. The long piece of material had to be cut up in the correct lengths of approximately 58mm. I marked it out and took it to a local engineering shop to chop it up for me on the radial bandsaw. This is what I got back.


 Check the three on the right. Not square at all.




The operator did not check his work and work pride was not on his agenda. I showed the owners son and he was nice enough to not charge me.






After I fixed my blunder by welding it up and machining it down, I took some of rhe blocks to the lathe to drill appropriate holes for some of the boring bars and the rest I milled for the square toolholders.




 The 12mm 4fluit mill performed nice at a 12mm depth of cut.
Then it was time to do the v-grooves. I did this by using my new digital protractor or inclinometer wich I bought via eBay, to set my mill at 45degr. to make the 90degr.v-grooves. What a handy little instrument to have.






On to the relief grooves in the v-groove wich was done with a 3mm endmill.


Most of the work was about done so I cleaned up all the remaining surfaces with a flycutter.
The last parts I had to make was the height adjusters. I made them out of EN8.


Well guys this was fun,it took me a long time,because I had to do it between jobs and there is a lot of machining involved plus the mishaps of course. I will dip my hand in nickel electroplating and nickel plate them to prevent it fro rusting.












Thanks for viewing.
Michael


----------



## Rooster (Jun 10, 2019)

Greetings, they look great. The joys of making things you want and need.


----------



## plunger (Jun 11, 2019)

That looks like a handy tool ,that protractor.I found getting the angles the most complicated part of this whole procedure. I did mine in two batches.I machined them sepritley in one batch and the second batch I made one looooong toolpost holder and then cut them in pieces.
But you haven't made enough.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jun 11, 2019)

I also went with the looooong approach,but somehow I found that it can cause problems and for some reason it felt that it took longer. And yes,it will never be enough.


----------



## plunger (Jun 11, 2019)

I actually did my last batch with your approach. But I did get them very close but blued them up and individually scraped them in. It was such a small marea that it went pretty quick. Doesnt the post office lose your e bay stuff.?What did you use for the tee. I had to make a t cutter for the slot.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jun 11, 2019)

Never lost something, but did send something back for some reason, but it is ont way to me again. I use a 16×8 T-slot cutter, it was a bit too smaal on the OD but I made it work,because it's whatI had.


----------



## Winegrower (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice!   I’ve thought about doing this, but the time required is formidable.   I got a quote from a Banggood company on 20 CXA holders for $15 each...sounds pretty good, right?    But I couldn’t wait maybe a month or so, paid between $20 and $26 to get started with a dozen.   It’s not enough.


----------

